

My first steps in plan 9 - gnosis
http://www.nuxified.org/blog/noob_again_my_first_steps_in_plan_9

======
runjake
I'm sorry, but I couldn't even get through the article.

Every time I hovered over one of those underlined ad words in the article, a
popup blocked my view of the article. It was really distracting.

I got fed up with it after the 5th time and closed the tab. I expect many
technically-inclined people did the same.

~~~
anth
they are irritating, but there are extensions to most browsers to get rid of
them. this page got me to add esources.infolinks.com to my JavaScript
Blacklist set.

it would, of course, be better if people stopped doing the stupid thing in the
first place...

------
supersillyus
Are people using Plan9 for Real Work™? I've always found it inspiring in it's
simplicity and orthogonality, but it's easier to be simple and orthogonal when
you aren't concerned with the last 10% of performance or compatibility with
existing software, and I wonder if Plan9 sacrificed real world usefulness for
conceptual purity.

~~~
brcrth
Russ Cox still uses Plan9/Acme: <http://russ.cox.usesthis.com/>

~~~
supersillyus
According to that (an interesting link, thanks), Russ uses Plan 9 from
Userspace, which is similar in feel but still counts as running Linux for the
purpose of my question, I think.

------
x0t
While the article is old, I think it's a decent howto for installing plan9.
Now I just need a use for it...

~~~
jff
Well, really, about the only guide you need to install Plan 9 is "Hit Enter a
whole bunch of times", and before you know it you'll have it installed to your
hard disk. (I simplify, but pretty much every prompt either 1. Is clearly
explained or 2. Has a sensible default.)

------
LukeShu
The article is fairly old, so I think it may be worth pointing out that kqemu
is no longer non-free.

